# Should an Australian citizen still apply for a New Zealand citizenship?



## Arun Bharathan (9 d ago)

I am Arun,an Australian citizen from Sydney.

I am thinking of relocating to South Island.I understood from the NZ government immigration website that Australian citizens and Australian PR holders can study,work and live in New Zeland indefinitely which is great!

One specific information I was looking for was, 'is there any specific rights/ facilities a New Zealand citizen is entitled to (which an Australian citizen is not eligible for) in New Zealand'.

If any one could shed light on the aforementioned point, it is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Arun


----------

